# I Hit 100,000km and 14+ Problems



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

So let me start of by saying I do in fact love this car. I think it is a well designed vehicle that is loads of fun to drive, handles and rides great and overall I do not regret the purchase regardless of how many problems I have had, but I often find myself wondering if anyone else has had anywhere near the amount of issues I have had with my car. 

I just hit 100,000KM or about 62,000 Miles so while its nowhere close to 100K miles its the only 100K I am going to hit so its a big deal none the less. I actually almost missed it as I hit it just pulling out of the toll booth after cross the bridge from Grand Island in New York near Buffalo while I was doing some shopping this weekend so the picture is a little blurry.










So i figured while I marked this occasion I would also see if anyone can beat the amount of issues I have had the car, I pretty much feel like I have had every documented problem the Cruze can have. So in rough chronological order here they are:

1) Clutch, flywheel and pressure plate @ 400KM - Had one of the bad clutches that tore itself apart and left me stranded on the highway. 

2) Windshield replaced due to a crack that started from the inside

3) Radio Replaced due to popping sound 

4) Shifter and linkage replaced due to vibration in 4th

5) Transmission replaced due to loud 5th gear

6) Blower fan replaced due to being loud at setting 3 and 4

7) Thermostat replaced due to CEL coming on

8) Radio replaced again due to popping sound

9) Trunk button replaced when it stopped working

10) Shifter and linkage replaced again due to vibration in 4th

11) Squeak in steering wheel fixed myself

12) Thermostat replaced again due to CEL (I think I finally have a revised metal one)

13) Trunk re-sealed due to taking on tonnes of water

14) Throttle Body replaced due to CEL and stabilitrack warning 

I also have a few unresolved issues:

- Gauges randomly jump (it happens less often now) 
- Couple cabin squeaks I have yet to chase down
- Rattling sound when accelerating (not yet been able to duplicate for the dealer) 
- Hot around the accelerator (I know how to fix it, just haven't got to it yet) 

Also not really issues but I have had the underbody shield modification done and the steering wheel recall done.

Also last but not least I have done the following maintenance items myself:

- Upgraded and re-gapped spark plugs
- K&N drop in air filter
- Swapped trans fluid to Amsoil
- Replaced rotors and pads due to pulsing

I think what this all comes down to is really bad luck and buying one of the first cars available. I think next time I buy a new car I will wait a few years until they work out all the kinks. I hope things turn around for me on the next 100,000KM, I have hopes of taking this car to 1 million KM if I take care of it well. I should also give a shout out to Boyer Chevrolet who have been extremely patient with me over this car and provided great service. They even fought with GM on my behalf to get me a 120,000KM zero deductible extended warranty for free when I first had the catastrophic clutch issues.

*UPDATE:*

So I decided to do a fun little exercise and add up all the part and estimate the labour cost on my car thus far.

Total cost of parts according to all my warranty work orders/invoices: *$6,465.96
*
Estimated labour (If I was being charged): *$2000* (probably)

Rental Cost to GM for all my issues: *$800
*
Sticker Price of Car: *$19,240

Total Cost of Repairs: $9265.96

Owning a car that the total cost of warranty repairs is 48% of the sticker price?

Priceless*


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

At least all the common issues are taken care of...

Those are a lot of problems to have. I'm guessing you have a 2011 Eco?


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

sciphi said:


> At least all the common issues are taken care of...
> 
> Those are a lot of problems to have. I'm guessing you have a 2011 Eco?


Nope early build 2011 LS 1.8 6M....


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about all the troubles the cruze really is a quality vehicle when its working as intended. If it makes you feel any better the early build 12' eco I drive has 187k miles and aside from all the routine maintenance the only issues I have experienced is a valve cover leaking air. The valve cover was replaced once at 100k and again at 180k. I also had my water pump replaced at 185k due to a leak. Also my air conditioner had to be recharged at about 30k because it wasnt cold. Other then that this car has been a trouble free investment and im extremely satisfied with the purchase. With any new vehicle you never know what your going to get. I consider myself lucky


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm about 10k miles less than you and 11 less issues.
2011 ls as well.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Manual trans you say... to possibly reduplicate the rattle, be in 1st gear and hold revs to find the exact rpm that sets it off. I found this issue myself then it ended up in the body shop before I could take it in for service.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Sorry to hear about all the troubles the cruze really is a quality vehicle when its working as intended. If it makes you feel any better the early build 12' eco I drive has 187k miles and aside from all the routine maintenance the only issues I have experienced is a valve cover leaking air. The valve cover was replaced once at 100k and again at 180k. I also had my water pump replaced at 185k due to a leak. Also my air conditioner had to be recharged at about 30k because it wasnt cold. Other then that this car has been a trouble free investment and im extremely satisfied with the purchase. With any new vehicle you never know what your going to get. I consider myself lucky


Yea, I think I am going to hopefully escape any premature water pump or valve cover issues, they seem limited to the 1.4T and I have the 1.8


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Man...sorry to hear. I'm over somewhere over 8 times in the shop, but I really hope I don't run into some of the issues you've had.

I've pretty much accepted that the 1.4L will blow a valve cover and water pump at some point in the future.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! This thread makes my head hurt.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Wow! This thread makes my head hurt.


Tell me bout' it. I think I have been without the car while it was in the shop for over a month total all said and done since I took delivery.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tell us when you have your 15 th at or around 100,000 miles not kilometers . I feel fine
With mine .


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Wait, how do you fix the heat around the feet (accelerator)? 

And what do you mean head gasket & water pump issues. . . how common is this? I have a 2013 Eco.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

AlainSDL said:


> Wait, how do you fix the heat around the feet (accelerator)?
> 
> And what do you mean head gasket & water pump issues. . . how common is this? I have a 2013 Eco.


I believe the fix for the heat around the accelerator was to pop off the panel by the accelerator and insulate the heat pipes that run by there. 

As for the other issues, those at 1.4T issues so I can't really comment. But don't worry, its not the head gasket, I think those engines have an issue with the valve cover leaking.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

Just added a quick updated to my original post:

*UPDATE:

So I decided to do a fun little exercise and add up all the parts and estimate the labour cost on my car thus far.

Total cost of parts according to all my warranty work orders/invoices: $6,465.96

Estimated labour (If I was being charged): $2000 (probably)

Rental Cost to GM for all my issues: $800

Sticker Price of Car: $19,240

Total Cost of Repairs: $9265.96

Owning a car that the total cost of warranty repairs is 48% of the sticker price?

Priceless*


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

cruzing90 said:


> I believe the fix for the heat around the accelerator was to pop off the panel by the accelerator and insulate the heat pipes that run by there.


As far as I know, this issue is the coolant pipes that supply coolant to/from the heater core, and the heat is located a little higher up, around the shin or knee area. The OEM fix for this was adding insulation to the pipes, as you mention.

Too bad about the pile of issues you had! I've got a late 2012 Eco and I've only had two issues with mine and fixed them myself for less than 50 bucks... better than being without the car for a whole day each time and having a dealer tech tearing into the car. Surge tank/cap seal needed a new surge tank and cap, and the clutch pedal return spring broke, replaced with a hardware store spring.


----------

